# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  hoỉ về kích thước vòng bi

## Luyến

hi các bác em đang lăn tăn về kích thước về vòng bi nào là lớn nhất ạ. cụ thể em đang có dự án lớn mà chưa biết thiết kế vòng bi nào cho phù hợp với kích thước máy của em ạ.
em tính làm 1 máy tiện đứng mâm cặp 2m vậy có vòng bi bát nào đường kính gân 2m không ạ.???  :Big Grin: ;D

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác mua vòng bi mâm pháo xe tăng bác ạ, re rẻ thôi nếu móc được với mấy bác tu bổ xe tăng ấy

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

vòng bi thì có chỉ sợ bác không mua nổi thôi , mua cũ thì chắc ok , đi ra mấy chổ rã cần cẩu xây dựng đó, chắc chắn tìm được vòng bi mong muốn.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Bác mua vòng bi mâm pháo xe tăng bác ạ, re rẻ thôi nếu móc được với mấy bác tu bổ xe tăng ấy


loại dùng cho xe tăng thì thèm ạ nhưng em không quen ai sửa chữa xe tăng bác ạ. 

@ namcnc
 hôm trước co hỏi 1 cái đế quay của máy xúc nhưng sợ tháo lấy vòng bi nó không còn ngon nữa. những loại này tháo bỏ thường là kém lắm rồi họ mới bỏ. bác nam đi bãi gặp thì mua hộ em phát. em thích loại bi bát hoặc bi đũa côn. em cũng có đi tìm mấy cửa hàng ở hà nội rồi giá bi mới thì  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## itanium7000

NSK có tới, 1.950m. SKF có tới 2.3m là những loại em biết nhưng các dòng precision thì không có lớn thế thì phải.
Giá chắc hơi bị phê luôn.

----------


## Nam CNC

xong hết chưa bác Luyến ???? bác tiện đứng bao nhiêu vòng 1 phút , tiện hay phay dựa trên trục xoay , đâu phải cái gì cũng cần bạc đạn to như thế , đi nhiều biết nhiều , đừng bắp chuối quá bác Luyen , qua anh Tuấn hói , học hỏi cái kết cấu đỡ vật nặng tầm vài tấn xoay xoay thẳng đứng có dùng đến cái bạc 2 m chưa hen.... hehehe , ít nhất bác nói thật bác làm cái máy có công dụng gì thì em mới chỉ chổ được chứ nếu em biết nó là gì.

----------


## terminaterx300

tiện đứng có lợi hơn tiện tiện ngang vì nó tải dc lớn hơn, máy đỡ cồng kềnh

còn vụ bạc đạn thì ko nghĩ cần tới 2m dk bạc đạn đâu, các coi mấy máy tiện bt đó, cốt nó ra tầm 80-100 mà tiện dk 300 bình thường àh, quan trọng là tính toán load bao nhiêu thôi

theo em con 2m của bác thì chơi bạc đạn tầm 740x560 là đủ tải rồi, máy 5 trục, trục B mang cảng trục C lẫn phôi tầm 1 tấn mà lắc vô tư 

còn nếu đã đường kính lớn thì bọn nó tự chế bạc đạn, chỉ đi mua đũa  hay con trượt bi của hãng về lắp vào thôi, còn vành trong vành ngoài tự làm

----------


## Tuấn

Bạc đạn 2m thì nó ở dưới cái trụ máy mài bên dưới cái tủ điện ấy bác Luyến, em mua có 12k/kg, cái ấy em mua là 4,5 chai bác ạ. Nó chạy bi đũa, đan chéo nhau thành vòng bi côn, khoẻ lắm ạ.

Bác muốn mua thì đi với em lên Tề Lỗ, em cũng đang cần thêm 1 cái nhỏ nhỏ để lật cuộn tôn khoảng 7tấn, chắc đường kính 1m là thoải mái cho em rồi. Bạc đạn mới tinh chưa dùng cũng có bán. Còn mua bạc cũ thì chọn cái nào mà gioăng bên ngoài nó còn mới thì mở ra bên trong ngon choét ạ. Độ dơ chỉnh được bằng một rổ ốc, em tải bằng mô tơ 2kw, qua hộp số 1/30 quay tít thò lò  :Smile:  bánh răng tải nó ở bên trong, em không chắc độ dơ bánh răng của nó có đáp ứng được cho làm trục A không ạ.

----------


## Luyến

Em tính là làm cái máy này là all in one  :Big Grin:  bác ạ. Hôm trước em có thấy người ta làm vệ sinh mấy cái vòng bi cỡ khoảng 400 e hỏi họ giá 2.5t/vòng. Em không ưng vì nó là bi đũa chao. 

Hi anh Tuấn anh biết chỗ bán thì tốt quá rồi ạ hehe. Hôm nào em mời bia đen xong bác chỉ cho em chỗ mua nhá.  :Big Grin:  Em cần hộp số để chịu tải trọng lực của bàn xoay và phôi thôi còn em cho truyền tải qua hộp số hảmonic rồi bác ạ.

----------

